# Do you like your mom or dad better?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Do you like your mom or dad better?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Mom. She's perfectly normal. My dad (now deceased) had severe GAD, SAD and Depression.

Guess which one I take after? :stu

I still blame my dad for most of my problems. We all use a scapegoat. Mine is my dad. May he RIP.


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

i like your mom better


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

what if i don't know my dad?


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

well this threads taking a turn


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

I imagine satan has a special place in hell for both of them.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

What if you have two moms?


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA (Apr 2, 2015)

I see my dad maybe once a year sometimes two. It's cool he's out flying planes and stuff but the real parent to me was my mom. I love her more than anything


----------



## Bonfiya (Jan 19, 2015)

What if you're an orphan?


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

My dad.

They both have serious anger management and passive-aggressive issues (which I may or may not be taking up, unfortunately..), but my dad's much less of a prick than my mother, at least.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My mom, haven't seen my dad in years.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Hands down, it's Pa for the win.
Coolest guy ever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Dad was an abusive drunk, haven't seen him since 2008... don't miss him and who knows if he's dead or in jail.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

My mom. My dad is a snob.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Mom.

My dad is a *******.


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

I didn't vote.
I'm fortunate enough to be able to say that I care about and appreciate both of my parents very much. They both work very hard for their children and try to do their best for them.

I will admit that I have a bit more respect for my father as a person in general and not just as a parent, though.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

my mom is the lesser of the two evils.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Mom :3


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Yeah I voted dad just to bring the numbers up a bit despite the fact I love my parents equally. I just have more in common with him than than I do my mother, but I likes em' equally I does.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

I love them both but I usually don't enjoy spending time with my mom, her anxiety is whack & she's super jesus-y & she doesn't understand depression & i don't need that in my life

my dad's political opinions are yikes but he's a super cool dude to chill w/ most of the time so i guess i /like/ him more


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't have a good relationship with any of them. Both of them suffer from depression, anger issues and spend all day feeling sorry for themselves and talk about how horrible everyone is, they also hate each other incredibly and send mean messages to each other even though their relationship ended 17 years ago..
I like my mother better though, she atleast tries to help me and care for me in her own messed up way.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Hm. Do I choose the one that left me when I was in the womb or the one that hates me, ridicules me at every opportunity and clearly despises me? 

That's such a tough decision. It's so hard to pick a favorite out of those two.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

My dad. Don't get me wrong my parents are both annoying but I suppose my dad is a little less annoying. :b


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Dad.
I love my mom too, but she get a little too impulsive, irrational and loud some times.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I like them both the same


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I like my mom cause she's a female and has soft skin, breast and a female's butt


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

MobiusX said:


> I like my mom cause she's a female and has soft skin, breast and a female's butt


I hope she isn't your real mum.

I didn't vote because I like them equally. I'm closer to my mum, but it doesn't mean I like my dad less.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Silent Memory said:


> I hope she isn't your real mum.
> 
> I didn't vote because I like them equally. I'm closer to my mum, but it doesn't mean I like my dad less.


she is...


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

They're both miserable people.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My mom is definitely a better person and nicer to me. Only advantage my dad has is we share some of the same interests.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

My dads a skeleton my moms a little crazy ...mmm crazy or skeleton  nah I like em both the same ...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Papa was a rolling stone. Actually more like a boulder whose weight of problems you couldn't escape.


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

Definitely my dad.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

blue2 said:


> My dads a skeleton my moms a little crazy ...mmm crazy or skeleton  nah I like em both the same ...


Mama sang bass, daddy played fiddlesticks. (Johnny Cash) ;p


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Dad, of course :b


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*When one dies*

that involves the rest of us and changes life. Cascade effect. Brother dying from cancer had an effect on us. dependents have a repaid... 4x current salary has made their lives very special.

Born to retired parents with no income had an effect on me. Mum dying didn't have any bonus like that while she wasn't earning since I was alive.

Dad's lonely, and not the same person any more. I have been alone since 2001 when girlfriend left and my career ended, so I will spend more of my life alone than Dad has. He had a wife until 2006. All the people I know aren't alone.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Dad. It's extremely rare that we ever argue.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

My Dad. Though it's a bit like picking the lesser of the two evils, my parents are good people is all I need to say.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

My mom. She's the most supportive person in my life.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I like my mom better. 

My dad just likes to yell at me. He's very high-strung personality and gets stressed out pretty easily and is impatient. 

It's not like he's a bad person. But who are you going to like better? Someone who yells at you a lot, or someone who doesn't? The only good I can say about my dad is that at least he gives me life lessons that life is tough.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

I much prefer my dad as he is usually quite calm and doesn't care too much. My mother however keeps being a bicchy.


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

Dad doesn't speak to me anymore.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

mom


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Well my dad had more flaws than mom. He was a bit of an alcoholic, and the most annoying drunk ever. And very short tempered (definitely got those genes, thanks). But other than that he was actually really nice and i could've definitely gotten a worse dad. I didn't appreciate him enough back then because all the kids i knew had younger dads and flawless families. Now i know that there are some truly horrible dads out there. 
But anyway, i'm an only child so i did my best to give equal love to both. I can't pick one over the other. Though i have always been closer to my mom, and especially now since he's been dead for years.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm a lot like my dad (people continuously point this out at the worst of times,) and we have many of the same flaws, and some of those flaws are things I don't like in myself. Because I don't really want to become him entirely, and I can see how I am like him, I think this negatively effects our relationship. But I can kind of understand partly why he is the way he is though due to bad past experiences he went through and so I am somewhat sympathetic about it. But it's often awkward, the older I got the more awkward it became and the more we'd argue as well since we have similar temperaments but opposing beliefs on many subjects. But I know he cares about me and my brother a lot, and does the best he can. 

With my mum I guess things have gotten a bit more awkward between us over the last couple of years, and we haven't been talking as much, but historically especially through my teen years and such I had a better relationship with her. And it's not really stressful being around her, she's quite emotional at times and there are certain topics she hates talking about and avoids and things like that, but I don't feel like I'm on eggshells around her like I feel sometimes with my dad. A few times over the years I got the impression that she likes my brother more, and I guess the traits I have that are similar to my dad's must bother her too. But yeah, it's varied.

So yeah, I guess my mum. But I get on best with my brother. I think because I feel he understands me better and sees positives in me as well as negatives and we also have a similar sense of humour (though that might not be the best way of putting it.. It's more like we have similar thoughts/reactions sometimes and certain injokes) Like one time not that long ago we were sat with our mum, and she had these straws that were like milkshake straws and it said something like moo on the box with a cow, I can't remember exactly it was just something random and I was like 'lol moo' and he laughed and was like 'yeah exactly see you understand' because apparently he had the same reaction to them and my mum didn't get it.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

My momma. She's the greatest ever. She was much more like my best friend all my life. 

My dad seems fine enough I just never really saw him much at all. He tried to make a connection with me but I just didn't think it was necessary and didn't have much interest in it. I feel lucky that he cared enough to try but I just felt like I already had all the family I needed.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I can't vote!!! I love them both I would never want to choose between one or the other   

EDIT: Hmm well okay "like" is different. I love them both equally, they are both my parents and I can't choose the better or worse. But who I _like_ better, I can't even choose that. They both have their strengths and weaknesses. I like my mom because she is very maternal and loving but she has a lot of problems. She can act like a real 15-year-old sometimes and she doesn't work or do anything really, she's done a lot of bad things too, so that I don't really appreciate.... I like my dad because he is a super hard worker and takes care of us, I am most grateful in the world for that. Also no offense but he is far more intelligent than my mom and it's like my mom doesn't even pay attention to what we say when we talk to her, she's just very airheaded. I like them both in their own ways though. I can't choose.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My mom was the nicer person much of the time. While she didn't share a lot of the same interests as me, at times she did go to great lengths in helping me pursue mine. She was always concerned about my well being. She was always willing to help me out. 

My dad has helped me with a lot and continues to help me a ton though. He's almost always willing to help me. I also have more interests in common with him. Gets really confusing because he is nice to me but at other times gets nasty or puts me down. 

He also is mean at times and provokes my girlfriend. He once called her an idiot just because she called and he was annoyed by the phone ringing. Honestly, I wish they'd both lay off each other. She belittles him and calls him names at times as well. She does do stuff that annoys him(example touching, moving, and looking through stuff at his house despite being asked before not to), but he could try harder to ignore it or at least not explode about it if it is something minor. Also seems like when I try to get her to be nice when visiting, he deliberately provokes her.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

My dad by a long shot. He rarely talks to us much though. When I was little, this put me off. As an adult, I really treasure this. He leaves us be at least. But in the past few years, it doesn't seem like he has any interest for his children and his family for that matter. It felt like now he's deciding to enjoy life like he never get to when he had the responsibility as a father.

My mom on the other hand, very antagonistic, and narcissistic, mainly for the sake of asserting discipline for her self gratitude as a parent and guardian. Something she took to even when all of her children are grown adults. She's a very stressful and difficult person to have to deal with. 

In many ways, if my dad and my mom somehow merge together to form somewhat in the middle of them both, maybe slightly towards my dad's side, it would be perfect.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

My mum certainly understands me a lot more and is more relatable and empathetic towards the problems I face. I feel I can't really talk about certain things with my dad; he's one of those old generation disciplinarians who things men shouldn't cry, be emotional etc. I bond with my dad over talking about sport and subjects like history and politics, we sometimes have opposing views but always respect each other's opinion. 

I don't like either parent better than the other, they both have their good and bad qualities like any person. I feel that my mum would kind of be there for me no matter what, but my dad just wants me to get on and work things out myself.


----------



## OliveGage (Jan 14, 2013)

I like my father better because he encouraged me. It's not saying a lot because he was psychotic; my stepmother kept a loaded gun in the nightstand, painted sunflowers with embedded skulls on the bedroom furniture and said of her extensive antique doll collection, "They are always watching him." She also said she was never bored. We shared an interest in science, music, and art. He wanted me to survive as a young single mother and helped me study. When he died I dreamed God hadn't decided if he could be saved.

I can't say as much for my mother. She took me to live with a relative when I was 12 after announcing to my sibling, that 'I didn't fit in with the rest of the family' and 'she could never love me.' I was supporting my younger sister when I was 16. She told the school we had moved to Jamaica.

I don't think I had parents in the child-centric concept of family. I spent a lot of time understanding that some people do know people who care about them and aren't trying to hurt them. When I was 20 I decided to give myself another 20 years of self-parenting.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

My parents were / are a massive mixed bag:

+ves

They always cared a lot about us
They looked after me and my sis well physically
They wanted (and pushed us) us to do well
My mum has a glorious pessimistic outlook on life, doesn't buy into any bull****, questions everything
Both are of good intelligence
Both are fundamentally good people

-ves

Their caring was only shown upon our success, and only if it was super success (B's not good enough kinda thing). Very stick, not much carrot. 
Mum was emotionally abusive to us (me esp) for a good many years
Mum wouldn't get help for her obvious mental health problems and just took it out on everyone else
Both were super overly critical (esp of me)
At points actively restricted me socialising in my teens

It's kinda like, if they had bothered to read a book on parenting, it would have gone a lot better. But, it's hard to be that critical because they did care, underneath, and my mum especially had some pretty hardcore mental health problems that weren't treated, so yeh, meh.

As for which I prefer, I have a great fondness for my mothers inherent pessimism about the world, but I can't say I prefer either.


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

My Mom <3. My "Dad" is a POS, lying narcissist. I hope to god he just dies already.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

My Dad is a harsh,angry,"my way or the highway"type. He's practical to a fault and very disciplined -with absolutely no understanding of why every human isn't equally disciplined in all ways. My Mom is the only one I talk to (which my Dad finds hilarious).- She is somewhat more approachable and understanding but is soooo very beaten down by my Dad-that she will do nothing to incur his wrath.-Strangely enough,she and I have had a lot of the same problems in life -yet she exhibits little empathy -perhaps as a result -again to avoid conflict with my Dad. She will do nothing to truly help me,other than ridiculous comments like -"well,try to relax"-"try to calm down". - Ignore,ignore,ignore is the name of the game. -So,while I can talk to her a little,I have a lot of anger that a Mother could so easily,cheerfully and willingly ignore such pain.


----------



## akiko senpai (Dec 30, 2016)

My relationship with both of my parents is weird tbh. I don't hate either of them, but I can't exactly say that I like one more than the other.


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

My mom, she is pretty cool.
I haven't heard anything about my dad since I was like 4, anyway.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

No preference.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

None. My mom has always been abusive, condescending, overprotective and narcissistic (something apparently very common around here), and my dad is so self destructive, that we have to deal with his own sh¡t way too often.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Mum's hanging out in the cupboard, I haven't talked to her in years.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Mom sacrificed so much for us, so she gets an automatic win. But Dad had very interesting things to talk about and teach us, if only he had made an effort.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't much like either of them, TBH. I have little in common with them and their religious nonsense is very offputting. Every time I see one of them I can pretty much start counting to how long it will take before they try to bring something religious into the conversation. Any conversation. It's super annoying. 

Growing up I guess I preferred my mom but she's (quite honestly) always been a really difficult person to deal with. Very moody and irrational and prone to angry outbursts over just about anything. Randomly. Didn't really want to be a mother or a parent. She would take us to my grandmother's place and drop us off and just disappear for hours. The only reason I guess it didn't bother me too much was my grandmother had a TV and cable. It didn't really occur to me at the time she was avoiding us,

My dad meant well and has never been anything but a good man but he's just hard to live with. I think he was my favorite person in the world for like the first ten years until I realized he was pretty one-dimensional and just had no real interest in much of anything other than religion. 

Now he's hard to deal with because I don't want to be rude or seem mean but he is just always reading the Bible or listening to some stupid religious show with bad audio that causes the speakers to buzz. He won't watch normal TV or movies or documentaries. If he watches the news he starts talking about religion. The worst part is he doesn't notice that I don't want to talk about religion. At all. He just keeps blabbing on and on about it. If I'm stuck in the car with him for an hour he'll talk the whole time about religion even if I don't say one word.


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

Neither. 
Mum left 2 years ago. No goodbye. Haven't seen her since.

Dad is just a plain old T.Wat and C.unt.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

Father - absent. Mother - She's ok now (maybe because on meds) but I think we both hated each other back then. She wasn't very nice to me and I was too sensitive to it. Honestly I feel like she ruined my life in multiple ways that I don't wanna talk about so it's hard not to feel resentful still.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

my mom by a land mile.

my dad is a bald violent junkie.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

My mimsy! Love her even though she has as many issues as I have.


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

My mom. She worked, but part time while I was in school. But to be fair to my dad, he wasn't around much when I was growing up because he worked second shift. He was at work when I got home from school and I was asleep by the time he got home. Weekends he spent working around the house and yard. I do regret we were never closer. He died 15 years ago.


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

Well, since my mom was the one who spanked me, and even lashed out at me during my early childhood, then I would have to say my dad.
I have a lot in common with him, and I have always been close with him. My mom is nice too, but I am just closer with my dad.


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

OliveGage said:


> I like my father better because he encouraged me. It's not saying a lot because he was psychotic; my stepmother kept a loaded gun in the nightstand, painted sunflowers with embedded skulls on the bedroom furniture and said of her extensive antique doll collection, "They are always watching him." She also said she was never bored. We shared an interest in science, music, and art. He wanted me to survive as a young single mother and helped me study. When he died I dreamed God hadn't decided if he could be saved.
> 
> I can't say as much for my mother. *She took me to live with a relative when I was 12 after announcing to my sibling, that 'I didn't fit in with the rest of the family' and 'she could never love me.'* I was supporting my younger sister when I was 16. She told the school we had moved to Jamaica.
> 
> I don't think I had parents in the child-centric concept of family. I spent a lot of time understanding that some people do know people who care about them and aren't trying to hurt them. When I was 20 I decided to give myself another 20 years of self-parenting.


 Wow! I think I've met rats kinder then her.


----------



## thistea215 (Oct 21, 2017)

My mom. Which is funny because during my childhood she was a alcoholic and she verbally abused me for years. But as I got older and she got help we became best friends. My sister, my mom and I did everything together. We argued, we cried, we laughed. My mom died tragically in 2015 and I miss her everyday. 

Since her death my dad has been the worst parent and it sickens me


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

they bred me bad

they ain't alive.

are your folks alive? everyone my age has parents, and anyone any age too.

only one friend has lost his parents too. see Bart, Lisa, Maggie had parents that Granddad & his missus only


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

i respect and admire both of them, so many sacrifices, so much work they have done for me and my brother...
and while i still live with them.... i feel like i would be dead long ago if i tried living by myself, and not cuz i need someone to make me everything, but more likely due to feeling alone and utterly worthless..
with them i feel like i am useful, im the house electrician, mechanic, electronic technician etc.... something breaks down im there to fix it, car needs maintenance.. me, and i do work, and help with some of the expenses......not much but at least don't make more.. i have helped change every light in the house to LED, so they use a lot less electricity... i even made some motion controlled light for outside around the house
and well never had any relationships so living by myself would be very very lonely, something i could probably not endure
but i do side with my father a tinesy bit... some of the stuff i have my dad would probably understand why i have them... would not be so happy but still understanding.. while my mom would probably have ne hanging from the public lighting lamp in front of the house.....not before making burn every single figure and stuff i have


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

My mom. My dad is an *******.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------

